# How much did you pay for your dog?



## dimond (Aug 9, 2010)

Just curious what everyone paid and what breed they have. I've been researching welsh springer spaniels and finally got down to talking cost and was surprised that they were $1,500-$1,800! The breeders are also not very close to me so there would be an additional travel cost for me to pick up a puppy. I am researching other breeds and also looking at shelters to find the right dog. BTW, the shelters around here also charge anywhere from $350-400 but includes shots, spaying/neutering, microchip. 

Carrie


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Ours were either free (given to us by their racing owners) or adopted from an adoption group for $300 or less.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Buying from any reputable breeder is going to cost a few thousand and usually involves traveling unless you're lucky enough to be located close to one.

Luna: Mixed breed from a Rescue. $200
Nealy: Mixed "designer" breed from BYB. $300 (Stupid wife)
Orion: Pit Bull owner tried to have PTS. Free

Your cheapest bet on getting a dog is adopting from a shelter or rescue. Anything from a breeder that's not expensive, is a bad idea.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

$1500 was the price. That was pretty standard in my area for what I wanted. 

Puppy with potential to be a show/breeding GSD. No co-ownership. Contract covered breeding and required tests, breeder interests in breeding the puppy which were contractual rights, not ownership rights. 

Puppy's parents are both titled.. and the bitch line is all titled on the bottom as well as the top. 

Saw prices up to $2,900. If this was a breeding potential puppy there was a co ownership with the breeder which was transferred after the dog's first litter or if the dog was not sound enough for breeding. 

It used to be the stud fee determined the puppy price but now it seems to be price is about 175% of the stud fee from a reputable breeder. This varies, of course.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

$1500-1800 sounds about right assuming the parents have some sort of titles (showing and/or working) and the parent dogs have been health tested (beyond the vet doing a once over "yep they're healthy").

I have a $200 BYB Saint Bernard. Ive put at least $1000 into him in vet care, not including routine care that every puppy needs. He's only 19 months...


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

My girls were $950 and $850... purebred, registered Chihuahuas.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

$1.25 adoption special plus $15 donation, and city registration and rabies tag. So about $50 total. Large breed dog, 21 months old at time of adoption. Normal shelter fees here range from about $75 to $200 depending on age and size (not breed though) and include S/N, shots, heartworm testing and flea/tick/heartworm prevention during the time they are at the shelter.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

My mixed breed dog was $350 from a rescue, with $100 refunded once I got her spayed by my own vet (or they would've spayed her for no additional cost). I got her when she was about 9 weeks old.

When I looked into getting a Boston Terrier puppy in the Philadelphia area, the one I was strongly considering was $1,600 - pet quality but with champion parents and all the required health testing certificates. I saw others for $1,000 but I suspected they were BYB/mills so didn't pursue those.

Now that I have my lovely mutt though, I'm kind of glad the BT was just out of the price range I was willing to pay. (Though I'm sure he would've been an awesome dog too.)


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Abba was 91.00 from the shelter
Peanut was free off CL
Conti was free off CL

Sometimes the good people get the free dogs. Sometimes..


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

tw1n said:


> Anything from a breeder that's not expensive, is a bad idea.


this is not really true. 

it depends on the breed for one and two..depends on the quality of the dog...three...depends on your relationship with the breeder...and four...depends on the breeders policies. also depends on what you consider to be cheap...if you're talking like 30 bucks a puppy..then yeah..i would be inclined to agree. but in some breeds...a pet quality pup from health tested parents can be comparable to your average adoption fee. it just depends.


anyways

my dog was free...she came as a packaged deal with my ex. i liked the dog quite a bit...the human had to go though...he wouldnt stop pissing on the carpet.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

tw1n said:


> Anything from a breeder that's not expensive, is a bad idea.


Not always! I've been handed so many puppies over the past year for free to as little as $200. Top line dogs, some with Peds to die for (sadly it wasn't a breed that I was interested in). In American Bullies, some breeders ask as much as $15,000 for a puppy (and they are very much BYB). I can pick up a Pit Bull puppy from a good breeder for as little as $500 (pet quality). 

Each dog that I've owned has cost less then $100 from the shelter. 

Prices vary depending on breed, breeder, and quality of dog. Prices also vary between shelters and rescues. $300 is reasonable for a rescue because your getting a lot out of the dog, and your helping to pay for the help of another dog in need.


----------



## Moxie (Sep 9, 2010)

$150 shelter rescue included spaying, puppy shots, deworm, and flea/heartworm prev. When you rescue a dog from a shelter you're not only saving the life of the dog, you're also potentially saving the life of the dog that gets to take the place of your dog!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I paid $1300 Canadian for Nia on a pet contract with limited registration. The price for Nia's breeders pups are 1300 for males and 1500 for females, however Nia was 5 something months already when I got her and the breeder and I worked out the price to be 1300.

Show potentials are 2000-3000 depending on lines with full breeding rights.

Imports from the kennel I like for show quality full contract dogs are 3500-4000 usd.

Both my aunt's 2 dogs are from pet shops because her kids wouldn't listen or believe puppy mill facts.... They are 2000 great Britain pounds each and both badly bred.

Our SPCA shelter charges 350-500 canadian for their dogs.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lloyd and Nash were both like $300 or so from a shelter and a rescue.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2010)

My dog is purebred and came from a serious full-time and long-time breeder. When I was looking, I was considering $7000 to $15000 for a trained dog or $1500 to $3000 range for a puppy. I saw some litters advertised for over $4000 per pup and I though that was a rip off because there's no way that every single pup is worth that much, and paying that much for any pup is risky because so many things can go wrong at no one's fault.

Ok, so when I found the right pup I asked the price last. It was $1250 plus about $350 for the crate and flight. I was surprised it was so cheap but now that the pup is nearly grown I can see that the dog has faults that completely rule out breeding. I told the breeder I did not want to breed and to focus on the temperament that I was looking for and that's what they did. The price was fair for what I got. Suppose I wanted a puppy that could become a stud dog, well, I would have to pay a lot more to start with and then there's a long list of things that could crop up later that would end his "career" before it even got started. Whew! Sure am glad I don't have the heartache's of a breeder.

Now if I was buying a bitch and considering breeding in the future (not backyard breeding but as an adjunct to the breeder's own program using an appropriate stud), I would expect to pay a lot more for a breedable bitch, but still not as much as a "stud puppy."

The dogs I'm talking about are working dogs, conformation would matter for the breeding stock but otherwise these dogs would never be shown. Show dogs can be priced on the conformation of the dam and sire and what the individual puppy shows. The best ones are usually only for sale to be co-owned.

So I guess my point is the price depends on what the dog is for. Unbreedable males can do some of the best work of any dog but have a lower value. Breedable bitches are going to be more valuable, and stud dogs have the most potential for value but stud potential puppies can turn out to be unbreedable afterall. I guess unbreedable bitches are the least valuable but they can make great pets so they still might sell for $1000 or more esp. if the breed is non-working and all the dogs are bought for pets because in that case there's usually more demand for females than males.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Darkmoon said:


> Not always! I've been handed so many puppies over the past year for free to as little as $200. Top line dogs, some with Peds to die for (sadly it wasn't a breed that I was interested in). In American Bullies, some breeders ask as much as $15,000 for a puppy (and they are very much BYB). I can pick up a Pit Bull puppy from a good breeder for as little as $500 (pet quality).
> 
> Each dog that I've owned has cost less then $100 from the shelter.
> 
> Prices vary depending on breed, breeder, and quality of dog. Prices also vary between shelters and rescues. $300 is reasonable for a rescue because your getting a lot out of the dog, and your helping to pay for the help of another dog in need.


True. I know of a breeder who gets upwards of 2 grand per pup, and I would consider this particular breeder a mill. I also know of someone who breeds exceptional dogs, and her pet puppies have a price tag on them. The breeder goes through the screening process and if it's a good pet home, they're freebies once they're approved. 
Tag was $350, 9 weeks old, from a rescue. I had a total of $350 stashed away from various friends and family after I moved into my new apartment (a "happy new home" gift.) I think it was meant to be


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Both of my dogs cost a 50$ adoption fee plus a 20 dollar donation for each.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

My puppy was $1250 from a breeder who has only been in the business for about 10 years, but who shows her dogs. She breeds each of her dams about 3 times or 4 and retires them. She has 2-3 litters a year. I researched her lines and found out they come from some of the best breeders in the country, and all Gr.Ch. and Ch., and some of their dogs best in show at the "big" shows. I bought him as a pet. He's a beautiful puppy and another breeder was interested in him for show and breeding but I already had him under contract. I don't know how much the breeder charges for "show" puppies, but I've discovered I most likely have a show quality pup at a pet quality price. I wonder how he'd do as a show prospect, but I'll never find out. I just want him for his love and kisses and for his general dogginess.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

I'm talkin the whole "I'll sell you a ppuppy for 50-100 bucks top of the line pure bred" is usually a bad idea. High quality breeders charge high quality prices... but yes sometimes there are special situations.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Icesis, who was four (and a washed out show dog) was about 600$ total. Both her parents were CHs.
Nea was $900 because I got a discount (I'm friends with her breeder). Her sire is a CH.

Prices can vary a lot depending on the breed/type.


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

Sandy /Golden Retreiver Mix- $95 (puppy mill, 19 years ago, didn't know any better - thousands in medical expenses, lots of allergies)
Cody - $800 (Purebred Golden - breeder, possibly BYB, 8 years ago getting smarter, researched better. No allergies)
Lexi - $500 (Cockapoo - breeder, didn't know about "designer crap" thought she was just a mutt that needed a home)


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Rebel was $0. Got him at 8.5 weeks old from my cousin.

Harleigh was $75 from a rescue/foster, but I also had to pay for her spay when she was a little bit older. I got her at 12.5 weeks old


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I paid $75 for Willow, from a guy whose Lab bitch got knocked up by the neighbor's Lab. She was purebred but not registered. . . I don't know if this was because one or both of the parents were unregistered, or if it was because the mother was running loose and they couldn't prove paternity. Anyway, she was a mess both tempermentally and physically. She had her first shots and had been de-wormed a couple times.

Penny was free, found running loose in the country when she was about 4 months old. Most likely dumped---when we took her to the vet he said that someone else had just come in with a pup that looked just like her, found in the same area, probably her brother. Except for urine burns on her paws and too-long claws when we found her (probably crated inappropriately), she was and remains remarkably healthy. She seems to some kind of sled-dog mix, which is sort of odd because I don't know of any local sledders. There must be some around here--there's so much snow I'm sure somebody takes advantage, but I have never heard of them. Of course she hadn't had any vet care when found, so I had to pay for all of that.

Toby was $80 from a city shelter, $75 refunded when I had him neutered (which cost $85). No other vet care from the shelter. . .they don't even vaccinate or de-worm! They told me he was picked up running loose as a repeat offender, and that last time his owners didn't want to pay to claim him. He has some allergies but they're mostly controlled with a high-quality diet. He's a GSD mix, probably some pit mixed in, along with Chow, Boxer, and Golden Retriever.

Moose was free, a friend of mine bought him as a pup for $350. Then moved to California and asked me to watch him until he could find a rental that allowed dogs. Yeah right. He's a purebred Rott, AKC registered. He's healthy and tempermentally stable, which is great considering his pedigree doesn't look like much. I had to have him vetted and neutered, he wasn't UTD with vet care when I received him.

(Not my dogs, my mom's) Shug and Miracle were both "private adoptions" from individuals who couldn't keep their dogs. Both were spayed and UTD on vet care when she got them. Some people have all the luck  .


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Mine were free!

I volunteer at a rescue and they were the ones no one wanted


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

As you can see, the price varies widely depending on the ciricumstances and what you want in a puppy. I wanted a show puppy with potential for breeding and looked on that basis. Parents are titled. Puppy may not make it for breeding but I did what I could to buy quality. 

A titled and trained dog would be more.. much more in some cases (as an adult). 

Then you can go back down from there to rescues, shelters, mixed breeds and free dogs on CL. 

The best thing to do is know what you want at the outset and go from there.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Kimma was from a very reputable breeder and she was $650 since she is pet quality. For a show quality pup from the same breeder (Ch. parents, health testing done, and all that good stuff), it's $1300 (I don't think he has different pricing for males and females, though I'm only interested in a male, so I never asked, haha). And that is how much I will be spending within the next year for my new show puppy. Though it might end up costing me less since I might co-own, and I have a very good relationship with the breeder. But either way, I'm saving for that amount so it's not an issue.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Priscilla cost me $1,900 + 200 to fly her to me. Purebred german line puppy with SchH/IPO titles out of the wazoo and vice/world seigers. 

Kobe cost me $450 from a rescue (Malamute/Husky mix).

Ollie cost me $250 from a rescue (Husky).


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Chad was free, a decision on me to keep him from being PTS due to Nurological disorder and a Heart Mumer. His better healthed and show Quality siblings went from around 500-1200 dollars. As you can see if you look at him he's 100% Pet Quality.

Roxie: Free but I had to pay 200 dollars to get her here from her "breeder" in Texas. She was a rescue and heavily abused by her "Breeder" She is the light of my life now. I don't know what her "breeder" Charged for actual puppy costs, this was a seizur situation and pretty much adopters paid cost of shipping. |

Kowalski: Lab/ who the heck knows Mix. My brother's Purebred Lab got knocked up by something or somethings LOL, and had a litter of 8 puppies. I picked Wally at 2 weeks and brought him and 3 of his siblings home at 4 weeks. Momma dog got hit by an ATV and could not care for the Puppies (stupid kids). Anyways Wally came home at Thanksgiving and I bought my brother a bottle of Peanut oil for our Turkey and we always Joke that Wally is my Peanut oil dog.

Ianto: Purebred, AKC registered Pug. Given as a gift but with a Co-ownership clause till he's done showing. So free I guess LOL.

Deron: My heartDog, Pure Bred Yellow Lab, only had him for 3 months, but it broke my heart when he died of a conjential heart defect. He cost me the price of several packs of diapers. But was acctually worth probably about 800 dollars. 

Cats-Bam free from friend whose Cat had kittens. Ville-60 from pound, 50 to spay a couple months later.


----------



## Mercy Medical (Jul 6, 2010)

We got Vincent from the local SPCA and the adoption fee was only $110, then we paid an addition $30 for a lifetime license.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Around $300 adoption fee each, from 2 different rescues.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Chloe - Mini American Eskimo, my heart dog - before we knew any better but considering my bond with her I would do it again if it meant I still got her - she was $350 but due to poor breeding & an injury as a puppy, about $6000. She has an amazing temperment, fantastic with strangers, all animals & kids.

Skyler - Mini Australian Shepherd, hubby's heart dog - We knew better, we researched breeds & breeders, he was $800 and only health issue is Fiber Responsive Colitis BUT...he has crappy temperment in certain situations, he isn't as secure of a puppy as we thought when we picked him out at 4 weeks. At home or places he is familiar he is amazing and so much fun!


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

Pug puppy - $900 from a Petland. We were lucky that he was perfectly healthy until he passed at age 14.
Boxer - free from people who had no idea what they got themselves into
Boxer - $400 from a breeder, sold as a retired breeding dog
Boxer - $300 from a rescue
Boxer - $350 from a rescue
Japanese Chin - $350 from a rescue
Catahoula Leopard Dog puppy - $125 from H.S.


----------



## Beatrice96 (May 9, 2010)

Samson was 350$ from a rescue plus a 50$ donation. Absolutely worth it, though. He hasn't had any health problems yet but I've only had him for a little over a month.

Aui was a 100$ from a cat-specific rescue. He's my heart-kitty. He's cost us a LOT in health care, though. He has weird teeth which need to be cleaned yearly by a vet. Heart murmur. Allergic to a lot of different foods so he needs a special diet. I still love him to death

Lillie-100$ from a shelter. No health problems so far but we had to pay around 200$ to have her spayed. So 300$ so far.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Smalls was $15 from a county shelter. Her surgery the same day immediately cost me nearly 2 grand.
Jack McCoy was $200 from a rescue. Fully vetted.
Jonas was $250 from the same shelter on a neuter contract. 
Magpie was free. Failed foster.


----------



## racer (Mar 28, 2010)

male rottie $28 from the shelter 2 years ago
female rottie $50 from the shelter this year


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Kit was $250 from a shelter including microchip, spay, most shots, and collar. Best $250 I ever spent. Other than routine shots and some parasites that needed taking care of near the beginning, medical expenses have been minimal thus far.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

My 3 cats were free, btw. I've never paid money for a cat. 
My current cats were a product from a feral stray we were feeding. She wanted to thank us for all the great food and shelter we provided for her (in the barn) by dumping a litter of 4 babies in the empty horse stall. One died soon after, and my other 3 lived on. One of these free cats got sick last year. Almost 1,500 dollars later (and a nerve-wracking 6 hour drive in a full out blizzard to get him to the emergency clinic), he was dead. Even though they were "free", there IS no such thing as free. Dude is a 400 dollar hobby breeder product. I don't even wanna THINK about how much I've spent on him this year diagnosing all his back/knee/thyroid problems. (Egads. Sometimes I wonder how much money I've spent, to the cent, on vet care, training, trialing, food, treats, toys, leashes, collars, licenses, etc on ALL my dogs and cats over the years!!) Auz is a quality dog from a quality breeder. He was $1,200. STILL he got sick in his puppyhood and cost me God only knows HOW much in getting him healthy again. Several vets, many tests, a holistic vet (who lives 45 minutes away), allergy testing, OTC diarrhea meds, Rx diarrhea meds, special foods, supplements, etc. I probably could have declared bankruptcy from the amount of $$ spent on paper towels to clean up after him alone! I think this is why the complaints of the initial purchase price (or donation to rescue) has always made me wonder why all the fuss. Talk to me in 5 years and keep a tab on how much you spend on that dog in all of the basic and extensive care, THEN try to complain about the purchase price


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I paid a $250 adoption fee for my dog. She was desexed, vaccinated and microchipped. She had an ear infection and fleas when I got her, and she also has luxating patellas. The vet told me that it's extremely rare to find a poodle cross that doesn't have luxating patellas these days, and she was actually surprised that Pixie has perfect teeth, because apparently teeth problems are just as common as luxating patellas in poodle crosses (designer dogs) these days.

I've never paid money for a cat either, and we have 6 of them. They all ended up with us for various reasons because they were unwanted, strays or dumped, but none of them came through shelters. They just kind of ended up with us.

The cats are all in good health, the oldest is 9 and the youngest is 4.

My dad and step mother have a Japanese Spitz that came from a good breeder, and cost them a lot. She is in good health (she is about 5-6), but as a puppy she fell down the stairs and broke a leg and it cost them $2000 for the operation. That was about 2 weeks after they got her.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I just wanted to add that I feel very very lucky that all 3 of our dogs, mine and the 2 pet shop dogs have never had health problems and we never had to spend more money than the annual shots/checkup and deworming meds.

I'm actually surprised because one of our pet shop dogs is a Cavalier, the most unhealthy breed there is. Yet she has 0 health problems, she's going to be 5 in a yr and just had everything checked, perfect health. I've been hearing people talk about show breeder cavs having health problems and I guess we really lucked out. No problems so far, and I hope none in the future.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Boomer was $300 purebred Australian Shepherd registered NSDR didn't know it at the time but almost positive now that he came from a BYB

Preston was around $650 (I was 10 at the time so I don't remember for sure) designer dog breeder (ocherese)

Duke was free, he showed up at our house and decided to move in.

Luckily so far none of my dogs have had any medical problems associated with their poor breeding. Boomer seems to have developed some allergies this year but thats about it so far. My next dog will be from a good breeder and I am willing to pay more for a well bred healthy dog. 

All of the cats I've had have been free. They were all either stray kittens that I found or in one case a free kitten from a friend. But I did pay $600 for a sugar glider from a quality breeder who has a wonderful temperament and is very healthy vs the other sugar glider I bought from a not so good breeder for $200 who was very unhealthy and passed away after me only having her for 5 months at just under 2 years old.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I got Aesop for what seems to be the standard price for a pet quality dog (parents are champions, health tested lines, etc) He's exactly what we were looking for, so it was well worth it. Goose is from the same breeder, pet quality also. (we don't have a desire to show in conformation, so we requested a pet pup) Since we have a relationship with the breeder now (we frequently share updates, etc) we got her for a discounted price. 

Everyone else was free. 

I don't count things like spays/neuters, illnesses or vaccines in the cost since that's just a part of having a pet.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

If were wanting to talk cost outside of purchess cost, Chad would be most expensive at probably 30,000 sense he was born followed closely by Roxie at 10,000 sense I adopted her.. I just put about 350 dollars on Ianto for an eye surgery. Wally is only at 150 for care due to slicing his foot open at the beach a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I've always wondered, what IS an Ocherese? I guess part Maltese, but I can't think of any "ocher" breed.

Are we talking cats, too? LOL. Almost all of the cats were free. Strays or offspring of strays or owner surrenders. I did adopt Sammy from the Humane Society for $40, $15 refunded when he was neutered. So I guess it was really $25. Which is reasonable--I would have paid the same at my vet for his first shots and de-worming.


----------



## Root (Apr 10, 2010)

I spent a grand on my Shih-Poo. No health testing on the parents were done and the parents weren't tested in events. But as long as my pup remains healthy I'll have no regrets over the price. Temperment, hypoallergenic, intelligence and trainability were advertised and delivered.. and she's a damn cute puppy with no apparent physical flaws to my untrained eye.


----------



## macavity (Sep 11, 2010)

Darcie cost us $1,000 for pet - if we wanted the show papers she would have been $2,500. 

We had to get her desexed too (another $500).

Her mum was imported from Germany and is an Australian Champion, Dad is an Australian Grand Champion. 

We had to meet with the breeder 3 times (at show, our house and their house) before they would agree to sell to us, then we got put onto a waiting list, took us 5 months to get her.

this is my girl at about 12mths old (looking bedraggled at her favourite place in the world!) with her uncle bobbie


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Jame and Léon came from the local HS and were 150$ each, not neutered. I got 10$ back each after proof of neutering.
Coco was from another local shelter, and I won't get into it here but I'm never getting a dog from there ever again. She was 110$, spayed.
Overall, each of them was worth every penny.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Willowy said:


> I've always wondered, what IS an Ocherese? I guess part Maltese, but I can't think of any "ocher" breed.


The "ocher" part of the name didnt come from a breed, she said it means color of a sunset. Apparently because ocherese come in many red colors like a sunset. My mom wanted a little red Benji-like dog which is what drew her to the ocherese. Our little red puppy turned white though lol. The breeds in an ocherese are Toy Poodle, Maltese, and Pekenese. She also says there is a "secret ingredient" that she won't tell so I'm guessing some other small fluffy toy breed, I'm guessing pomeranian because I've seen one with ears like a pom. So they are pretty much as muttly as you can get lol just a little bit of everything mixed in there.


----------



## Smithcat (Aug 30, 2008)

My wife paid $0 for both of her Guide dogs. That is standard for a person who recieves a Guide dog from Guide Dogs for the Blind. Every expense is covered by foundations, donations and charitable organizations. However, they have an appraised value of around $ 45,000 each....but to us they have been priceless.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Upendi was free from a distant family member when her mom rejected her and they didn't have a clue what to do.

Mina was also free, from an ad in the paper. The people were clueless really, I called and asked what the puppies were like and were told there were three tri-colors and four all black puppies. The tri colors were merely monsters and all the puppies were just free roaming in the yard/woods/street.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Tucker:was a purebred sheltie from what I call a hobby breeder. We paid $425 in 2000
Boone: purebread pbgv, from a reputable breeder. We paid $1200 4+yrs ago
Katie: from the humane society, $90 (was supposed to be $140) at 11yrs of age
Dixie: from a different humane society, $300, at 3yrs of age


----------



## patriciap (Jul 30, 2010)

What is BYB? 

My mixed breed Pekatese was $500.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

patriciap said:


> What is BYB?
> 
> My mixed breed Pekatese was $500.


Backyard Breeder: Someone who breeds simply for the profit, and/or is breeding without showing or doing the proper health testing on the parents (and several generations back).


----------



## d a p h n e (Jul 16, 2010)

Mixed breed - $250 at a shelter


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

patriciap said:


> What is BYB?
> 
> My mixed breed Pekatese was $500.


 What is a Pekatese? I'm assuming one of those designer breeds that "breeders" come up with, Pekenese and a what?


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Rusty, AKA the Red Rocket (yes, that can be interpreted in different ways), was $2K. Field bred Golden Retriever from Ch, FC, AFC sire, and MH dam. A Lab pup of similar quality would have cost half--or slightly more than half--that amount, but there's a rarity premium for field Goldens who are more than potlickers.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

My frenchie was $2500. I used leftover money from my student loans. I'm awful lol. 

My coonhound mix was $450 or so for the adoption fee. That included her shots, spaying, microchip, and the transport fee up to CT from Arkansas.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

meggels said:


> My frenchie was $2500. I used leftover money from my student loans. I'm awful lol.
> 
> My coonhound mix was $450 or so for the adoption fee. That included her shots, spaying, microchip, and the transport fee up to CT from Arkansas.


Hmmm....looks like I'd better start saving for my future frenchie!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

InkedMarie said:


> Hmmm....looks like I'd better start saving for my future frenchie!


They are generally quite pricey.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Porter's litter was sold at a discount price of $500 by a BYB because his female "accidently" got pregnant again. 

My next dog will most likely end up costing around $3500+


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

We got Dexter from a rescue group for $250. His adoption fee was higher because he was 9-weeks-old at the time. It included the first round of shots, along with a microchip. 

I'm looking to get a Siberian Husky from racing lines early next year, and I'm expecting to pay between $500 and $1000.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Strauss was $250
Mirada was $1250 but the breeder let her go for $650


----------



## patriciap (Jul 30, 2010)

Loki Love/InkedMarkie - 

Thanks for the explanation of BYB. My puppy Lola is a mix between Maltese and Pekingese. I think she may have come from a BYB... I bought her at a pet store before I knew any better. She's my first dog and I was looking a small dog (apartment living) who was hypoallergenic. I just figured... you buy a pet at a pet store. Little did I know... never again! I love her all the same, though. =)

From what I've learned about Pekatese (aka Peke-a-tese and Maltipeke), you get different results everytime they're bred, but the first generation usually have that off white/cream coat and sometimes the light tan spots like my Lola has. However, they can come out looking more like Pekingese, so the results really differ. My little girl has a Maltese face with the sturdier build of the Pekingese (oh, any fur is crazy - grows in all different directions and has waves).


----------



## bklantz (Feb 14, 2010)

Ella was $250 from a basset rescue (they charge more for pups) and Ringo was $110 from the same rescue (they just charged us for his vet bills since we agreed to foster him right away since they didn't have anyone to) the rescue's normal adoption fee is $175/$200


----------



## PittiLove29 (Apr 3, 2009)

Lady (bully breed) was $80 from our local shelter








Tonka (GSD mix) was $150 as a puppy from our local shelter








Rusty (miniature Dachshund) was free off of CL








Keona (Am. Bulldog mix) was free (oops litter), but I donated $50 to their local shelter since 5 of the 10 puppies ended up there.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Marsh Muppet said:


> They are generally quite pricey.


Yeah, I figured that. Maybe Meggles will just ship me her Frenchie <g>


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

APBT 
Those that were not free, $250 to $800
The free ones mates, ect would be $500 to $1,500


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> Yeah, I figured that. Maybe Meggles will just ship me her Frenchie <g>


If he wasn't so stinkin cute and loveable, I would LOLOL. 

Would you ever consider an intact male?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I paid $550 to a BYB in Baltimore for Jackson before I knew better. She was just a person whose pet dog got pregnant and she sold the puppies through the Maryland classifieds. Of course, I spent way too much money on him, but I still wouldn't take it back. He's been the best dog I could have asked for, honestly.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Clyde, rottweiler: "Free"

I took him as an owner surrender when his previous owners discovered he had parvo. I did not pay anything for him to the owners, but did have to pay minimal fees for his hospitalization.
Zellie, golden retriever: "Free"

Also an owner surrender; she had hookworm anemia and required two blood transfusions before she was better.
Nat, chow chow mix: "Free"

Abandoned at a veterinary hospital where my BF worked after being hit by a car. She was there for a few months before he decided to take her home for the day...
StiXxX, terrier mix: $100

Adopted from an animal shelter via my veterinary technician program. He was a scruffy little biter that I wanted to bring home to rehab, never thinking that my BF would immediately fall in love with him, and vice versa.

All of my cats have been strays or given to me by family members.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

meggels said:


> If he wasn't so stinkin cute and loveable, I would LOLOL.
> 
> Would you ever consider an intact male?


Sure would, I have no intact females but not now! Three dogs is my limit (and we're at three)


----------



## MooMoosMommy (May 23, 2010)

Thor, my 1st GSD cost $150 from a BYB. I had to have him PTS 2 1/2 years later.
Hildy, my 2nd and certainly not last GSD initial cost from breeder was $650 and she was worth every penny and more. 
Angus (Gus), my Rottie, cost me nothing. He was bought by a friend while her husband was looking for work and he had a cow so she gave Gus to me with the intention of me finding him a home. He found one, with us. He too was PTS at around the age of 3 due to a tumor in his brain.
Lucy, our little Min Pin, was a surprise present for my son. Not usually a good idea but she became our baby. She was given to us so I don't know how much they paid the BYB she came from.
Sassy, our current Yorkie/Poodle cross cost me a 2 story ferret cage I had sitting in the basement. They wanted a cage so had an ad on the interenet asking to trade her for a larger ferret cage. Definetly not a fair trade- their loss.


----------



## JR Banks (Sep 24, 2010)

Our first dog was only $25, we were at a sale where people were selling cows and livestock, and one farmer had a litter of dogs that he was selling. Just a mutt, but he was a great dog. We will be getting a chow chow soon, probably around $2500 for her!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

JR Banks said:


> Our first dog was only $25, we were at a sale where people were selling cows and livestock, and one farmer had a litter of dogs that he was selling. Just a mutt, but he was a great dog. We will be getting a chow chow soon, probably around $2500 for her!


We walk down a dead end and a family has a chow chow there. I don't know if it's an outside dog 24/7 or not but there's a large set up for him and he's usually out when we walk by. Their house is downhill so we can see him if it's not dark (he's black). I finally asked his name so when I say Hello to him, I call him by name instead of the "hey Buddy" I was saying. His name is Sing Sing


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

I believe we paid around $200 for our "purebred" American Cocker Spaniel, I'm not sure, I was like 6 but that's what my mom said.  And currently, I'm trying to convince my parents to let me get an Aussie (once I've saved up enough for the puppy, and all the first time expenses like the puppy shots and getting fixed, and all the accessories and such). I have found a hobby breeder who has Aussies for around $500, I'm not sure about a deposit yet though. She is going to e-mail me about any litters in the coming year though.


----------



## AngelandShifusHuman (Jun 16, 2010)

I have paid $25 for my lab mix. The person who I got her from has rescued a pregnant lab and was asking for rehoming fee just to weed out impulse purchase. She gave us a blanket and few toys for the pup....so I almost think we got more than $25 worth of stuff from her. 

Our second dog, a schnauzer, we adopted from a shelter for $70.


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 14, 2009)

Bichon Bolognese. Rare Breed, Rare genes (according to the internet maybe 2000 dogs of this breed in the entire USA). Less than 100 of this breed register each year in the Kennel Club of England. $1750 (including shipping (by air) distance 2500 miles. From reputable breeder. Couldn't be more satisfied - dog arrived in good health and exactly as described. You get what you pay for. "Nuff said.


----------



## PittiLove29 (Apr 3, 2009)

> You get what you pay for. "Nuff said.


I'm very glad you are happy with your purchase, but I disagree with this statement. I paid $0-$150 for my dogs and am very happy with all of them. Keona was pretty much free and so far she is a CGC, a future agility dog, and an AKC canine companion. Not to mention I would be severely lacking if I didn't have the love of these dogs in my life. It's not the money you put into the dog. It's the training and love.


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ours was free...a ten month labradoodle...75% retriever and 25% poodle. She was free..but needed all shots except rabies...cost about $200, and in October she will be spayed...approx 400-500$


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

Molly-GSD: $25.00, sister's friend's neighbor's oops litter.
Tanner-GSD: $115, spcaLA Animal Shelter.


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

Bosley (a 10# 1-3 yo Shih Tzu) was $125.00 from the SPCA LA. That covered microchipping, neutering, de-flea and de- worming, all shots and a free visit to the vet of my choice. I have only had him 2 months but can definitely say it I can't believe someone let him go, either as a surrender or unclaimed runaway, because he is just priceless


----------



## tecjunkie (Nov 1, 2009)

CoverTune said:


> My girls were $950 and $850... purebred, registered Chihuahuas.


Yep, my cousins have Chihauhuas and they paid close to that.

I adopted my Shih Tzu from Petland (will not do that again) and my second Shih Tzu from a breeder whom I am now good friends with. I paid $300 for them both. My shih tzu from the pet store was sick a lot at first, had some gastric problems, but now is healthy. The one from the breeder does have motion sickness as I am trying to find ways to help him cope when we are on road trips. They were worth every penny and it is difficult for me to imagine life without my dogs. I enjoy their company after a long day at work.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

tecjunkie said:


> Yep, my cousins have Chihauhuas and they paid close to that.
> 
> I adopted my Shih Tzu from Petland (will not do that again) and my second Shih Tzu from a breeder whom I am now good friends with. I paid $300 for them both. My shih tzu from the pet store was sick a lot at first, had some gastric problems, but now is healthy. The one from the breeder does have motion sickness as I am trying to find ways to help him cope when we are on road trips. They were worth every penny and it is difficult for me to imagine life without my dogs. I enjoy their company after a long day at work.


go to www.throughadogsear.com

I bought the two CD's to use at home for my dog with some form of SA but they also have one for dogs in the car. It might help!


----------



## JeanieStecher (May 26, 2010)

I got my dog for free. Although my friend is selling it for $200. But since its my birthday, she give it to me as her birthday gift. How sweet isn't it. And now I have my own cute little puppy.


----------



## tecjunkie (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Inked Marie, I will try to doggie CD, even though I am currently practicing giving doggy treats and driving for a short distance. I will see how that works first.


----------



## Syrina (Jul 9, 2009)

Mudkips was free from my husband's friend's neighbor's 'oopsie' litter. They had no intention of breeding for profit; they just didn't want the extra work/expense and gave all three puppies away. I made very sure that was their intention before taking him because I was not going to support a BYB.

While we didn't pay anything to get him, we've probably paid about a thousand since then, and at least half of that is apartment fees! $300 initial pet deposit; then we moved and it was another $250 +$15 a month pet rent.

Most of the rest of it is routine vet visits, i.e., shots, neuter, heartworm preventive. He's been pretty healthy so far and I hope to keep him that way.


----------



## kelii36 (May 7, 2011)

My puppy was free. He was being given away at a truck stop out of a lady's van. My husband couldn't resist and brought him home.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

My boy was $2000 from a breeder. She shows and titles her dogs, her lines are great, all of her dogs are health tested, and the dogs that she produces are spectacular specimens. The average price of a doberman from a legitimate breeder is $1500 - $2800.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

This is an old thread, but what the heck. 

I paid $500 for Rocky from a breeder.
I'm close friends with the person that bred Gracie so she gave her to me for $400 and her littermates were sold for $800.
Remy was free, because I was his puppy raiser; he's by far the best bred, most valuable of the bunch. Same with ET. They're gorgeous dog's.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I paid a $150 adoption fee to the rescue that I adopted Brady from. 

I know it's an old thread, but worth commenting on!


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

Cain - German Shepherd x Catahoula - Free -Rescued from the streets
Taz - GSD x Rottweiler - Free - Dumped infront of my work
Jetta - Pit mix - 81$ - From shelter, completely vetted, microchipped and licensed


----------



## EscVelocity (Mar 31, 2011)

I guess I'll reply too. 

Seamus- purebred oversize pomeranian, he was $75. at 7 months old.
Cookie- Shepherd mix, $60. adoption fee from a rescue.


----------



## Britt & Bello (Apr 14, 2011)

Brittany- Jack Russell was free 
Bello- the husky schanuzer who knows what, was 65 dollars from a shelter. 

Both are worth a lot more. ;D


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

Branston was £250 from rescue that included micro chipping, castrastion and jabs. Tia was the same inclusive of the same things. worth every penny


----------



## FreyandHarvey (May 29, 2011)

Harvey was £90 from a rescue and frey was £120 from a rescue, including their vacs.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

CB- Beagle puchased in 1988 from a BYB (didn't know any better) $200.00.
Willow- ESS from a reputable breeder in 2003 was $800.00.
Angel - BC from a BC rescue $75.00.
Fraggle - TT mix $150.00 from local rescue.
Stryker and Karma - Border/Jacks from a breeder were $350.00 and $70.00. We almost called Stryker BOGO (Buy One, Get One) lol.


----------



## AngelandShifusHuman (Jun 16, 2010)

My Lab mix - Angel....was $20 (got her as a 6 wk old pup)

My second dog, Shifu (looks like purebred Mini Schnauzer) was $60 fully vetted and microchipped.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

My dogs are both Shih Tzus.

Gingerbread- $450, pet store. He is the best dog I've ever had, my "heart dog", but he has a disc that herniates in his back, a hear murmur and slight luxating patella
Honey Bun- $1,150 breeder She has perfect health at this time, but a skittish temperament..


----------



## happydoodles (Jun 20, 2011)

I have 2 australian labradoodles (genuine), one was $ 2500 and the other one is a breeding dog so I will not bother to share her price........but, isn't she beautiful !










but these dogs are priceless for dog lovers who are allergic to dogs.

And be honest: how much do we on average spend on one familyholiday for one or 2 weeks. 
Dogs will live at least 10 years, some of them even 15-17 years.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I paid $250 for my mutt Jubel at a shelter. He was just over 2y/o, neutered, microchiped, UTD on shots and had spent the last 10 months at the shelter with one sick vet visit during his stay. I've had him for almost 14 months now and spent close to $2500 in vet cost in the first 10 months. A number of infections, colitis, and a close call with bloat but overall he's a healthy and happy boy without getting sick again for the last 4 months. Haha with his first 10 months of needed to visit the vet for some reason pretty much once a month a 4 month stretch is nice. 

I love him and I'm glad I do have the money to take care of him when he does get sick, very glad those visits seem to becoming less frequent though.


----------



## IWlover (Sep 4, 2009)

$2500 for my Cavalier from a very reputable breeder. 

$1600 for my wolfhound from a dedicated hobby breeder with a very good reputation. Co-owned, almost every dog in the 4 gen. pedigree titled. Show quality but bought primarily as a pet. I may show him--not sure yet.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I wish you would stop posting IWLover. It's hard to wipe up the drool when I look at your avatar 
someday, I'm going to have an IW


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Patch was $200 from a byb back when I was 10 years old. He's had great health though and a near perfect temperment. 

Falcor was $250 from the local humane society.

Judas was free because he was a stray, but so far I'm spending more money on his vet bills than both of my dogs. XD


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Blaze, i think 500 at the pet store. (8 years ago)
Solo was 200 at the shelter. (foster failure, 7 months ago)


----------



## IWlover (Sep 4, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> I wish you would stop posting IWLover. It's hard to wipe up the drool when I look at your avatar
> someday, I'm going to have an IW


 Sorry!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

IWlover said:


> Sorry!


No you're not! LOL!!


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Charlotte was free. She was a street dog that my husband found down in Nashville


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

If I'd have had to pay for my current dobes, Jayne would have been $2000-$2500 and Kaylee would have been $2500 easily. Alas, their breeder gave them to me because I've worked my butt off for her for the better part of a decade! 

Revy was $700, Ada was $500. IMO Ada was overpriced, and Revy was extremely underpriced.


----------



## FuSchniken (May 5, 2011)

Wylie was a $50 rescue. Followed by several hundred in boosters and demodectic mange treatment. Yay puppies lol.


----------



## Sammie&Coco (Jun 21, 2011)

My breeder that I choose for my Staffy x Lab was asking for £250, I dunno how but my partner managed to sweet talk them into giving him to us for free.


----------



## Holo (Jun 9, 2011)

My lab mix was adopted from a shelter 10 years ago for $50, my bichon was bought from a breeder for $500, and my new addition will be adopted from a shelter for approximately $160.


----------



## Dorim (Jun 10, 2011)

I just cannot imagine paying over $500 for a dog...not when there are so many available for little or nothing. 
Roscoe: Yorkie - $175 adoption fee
Scooter: Yorkie - Free (believe me when I say is this case you get what you pay for ) Gift to daughter from BF...BF long gone but the gift lives on
Raven: Border Collie - Free BYB got sick(cancer) and had to rehome all her dogs quickly
Brody: Australian Shepherd - Oops litter - $50 adoption fee, he's my heart 
Sophia: Pomeranian - Free - my daughter was dating the breeder's son (definitely BYB)
Buster: Mutt - his family actually paid my daughter to take him. They were moving into an apartment and it started out as a foster situation until they could get their house built, then the wife got pregnant and they decided they couldn't have a baby and a dog so they chose to rehome him permanently. By then my daughter had fallen in love and wanted to keep him. They gave $1000 to pay for his vetting, heartworm preventative and food for a year.
I include my daughter's dogs since they all live with me now...including the daughter and her two cats.


----------



## FuSchniken (May 5, 2011)

Dorim said:


> I just cannot imagine paying over $500 for a dog...not when there are so many available for little or nothing.


I used to be the same way but I believe after my combined experiences with my families dogs and especially my most recent I am going to make damn sure my next dog comes from the most reputable breeder with the healthiest parentage possible. That being said I wasn't looking to get a dog when I found Wylie at an adoption, I just HAD to get him though. Sometimes you just come across one and its over.

We've never paid over $100 for any of my families dogs, most were free, though some were definitely costly.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Dorim said:


> I just cannot imagine paying over $500 for a dog...not when there are so many available for little or nothing.


Sometimes, people want a dog from the *known*, for a variety of reasons. That being said, some of my local shelters charge pretty darn close to the $500 range for dogs, if they're transferred up here from down south


----------



## Dorim (Jun 10, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> Sometimes, people want a dog from the *known*, for a variety of reasons. That being said, some of my local shelters charge pretty darn close to the $500 range for dogs, if they're transferred up here from down south


 I realize that there are lots of reasons someone would need to spend more to get what they want. Guard dog, show dog, working dog, breeder, etc...I'm just not one of those people. I'd rather adopt a dog that needs a home, I don't show, I don't breed, and I have no need of a guard dog. I've had my share of poorly conformed, unhealthy dogs...they need homes too. I'd be real mad if I paid over $500 and still got a poorly conformed, unhealthy trainwreck though.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

My TM's I have paid $2000 for one and $3500 for the other and one is home bred.
$900 for half a corgi and one was given to me by the same breeder with promise that I would show him to specials.
the rest have all been found or foster failures


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Dorim said:


> I realize that there are lots of reasons someone would need to spend more to get what they want. Guard dog, show dog, working dog, breeder, etc...I'm just not one of those people. I'd rather adopt a dog that needs a home, I don't show, I don't breed, and I have no need of a guard dog. I've had my share of poorly conformed, unhealthy dogs...they need homes too. I'd be real mad if I paid over $500 and still got a poorly conformed, unhealthy trainwreck though.


Dorim: I've gone three routes with dogs: breeder (for puppies and older dogs), animal shelter and rescue. I imagine I'll do all again in the future! Our last shelter dog ended up being a biter, that sort of soured my husband especially away from a shelter dog so the one after that came from a breeder. She's Ginger in my signature, one of the best dogs we've ever had & some of our shelter dogs were great as well, just not the last one.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

My first boy Sam was $15.00 from the local shelter - possibly the best $15.00 I ever spent. 

Lars was $1800 from a Code of Ethics Breeder and I have full ownership of him. Lars' parents are both very accomplished with working titles, his father has his CH in both the USA and Canada, and both parents have their CHIC #'s with OFA. I do not regret a single cent I paid for him and I will go back to his breeder again and pay the same amount again and again and again.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Most of mine have been free, as they were either given to me or are out of my own breeding. In fact we have only paid for 3 of my dogs, and I don't even remember how much we paid for them. 

But I know the going price of two of the breeds we have. Bulldogs go for anywhere between $2K-$4K give or take some. I have seen some priced at $5K but more often times than not those are overpriced for the quality they are. I have seen some way cheaper but again pricing is bad for the quality. 

Weimaraners are anywhere between $1K-1.8K, give or take. 

But have the right connections and intentions you can get a good quality dog for free. Our first bulldog was free on a showing/breeding contract, my latest weim was free on a showing/co-ownership contract.


----------



## TwoDogMommy (May 24, 2011)

Blackjack came from the Humane Society, so he was about $100 (had he been a puppy it would have set me back another $25).
Pippin was a stray so he was sent by the angels, and was of course, free. 

Of course none of this includes the cost of getting their food, vet bills, beds, crates, etc.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

The only dogs I (or more accurately my mom) have payed for are the 5 shelter dogs. Their adoption fees ranged from $50 to $100.
The rest were given to me by mushing kennels and my brother gave me my German Shepherd.


----------



## IWlover (Sep 4, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> Sometimes, people want a dog from the *known*, for a variety of reasons. That being said, some of my local shelters charge pretty darn close to the $500 range for dogs, if they're transferred up here from down south


Yup. That's how it is for me. I've had plenty of shelter dogs too, though. At this time in my life and at my. . . ahem. . . advanced age of almost 57 , I know what I want and what I don't want. This is the third wolfie puppy I've raised and I know what I'm doing and what I'll have as an adult dog.


----------



## Love_my_boxers (Jun 24, 2011)

*Our 3 year old "boxador" Dunham, we adopted from a person on Craigslist, was free She is such a joy and was already very well trained and behaved. We adore her. I have always been crazy about boxers and so, a few weeks ago, my fiance got me a male fawn boxer puppy as an early birthday gift. I LOVE HIM!!! My fiance says that he paid 400 for him. We named him Dax) *


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

IWlover said:


> Yup. That's how it is for me. I've had plenty of shelter dogs too, though. At this time in my life and at my. . . ahem. . . advanced age of almost 57 , I know what I want and what I don't want. This is the third wolfie puppy I've raised and I know what I'm doing and what I'll have as an adult dog.


oh, you again, the lady with the IW in her avatar? LOL, I'm kidding, hope you know that. I'm 50, not far behind you and have not had a few of what I say are my dream dogs....an Irish Wolfhound tops the list!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I guess I should update this, LOL. Kimma was $650 on a spay/pet only contract from a reputable breeder, and Pentti ended up being free on a co-ownership/showing contract from the same breeder. Well, turns out that we will no longer show him, so he is mine forever, still for free LOL. Although I did pay for some show entry fees, but that cost maybe $150 at most. So I suppose he cost me $150


----------



## IWlover (Sep 4, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> oh, you again, the lady with the IW in her avatar? LOL, I'm kidding, hope you know that. I'm 50, not far behind you and have not had a few of what I say are my dream dogs....an Irish Wolfhound tops the list!


Yes, I know you're kidding. Too bad you live so far away or we could have an IW field trip or something


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

IWlover said:


> Yes, I know you're kidding. Too bad you live so far away or we could have an IW field trip or something


I appreciate that! In the late 80's to early 90's, when we had our first dogs, there was a fun dog show locally. They'd have an opposite contest....Mahoney the IW always looked for the Chi LOL. If I ever have a male IW, I'd be hard pressed to not call him Mahoney! I'd love to hear about your experience with IW's. Maybe you could make a separate thread?


----------



## IWlover (Sep 4, 2009)

InkedMarie: when I first posted on this forum in the Welcome section, no one replied to me so I started replying to myself  I'd been reading here so many posts from people who said IWs were their dream dogs and so was a bit surprised that no one seemed interested. I'll start a new thread if enough people are interested. lol


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

IWlover said:


> InkedMarie: when I first posted on this forum in the Welcome section, no one replied to me so I started replying to myself  I'd been reading here so many posts from people who said IWs were their dream dogs and so was a bit surprised that no one seemed interested. I'll start a new thread if enough people are interested. lol


I admit to not reading all the boards on the forum, I;m lucky I ge through the general forum! I'm interested, if one person counts!


----------



## IWlover (Sep 4, 2009)

Sure you count! I'll start an "Ask an Irish Wolfhound Owner" thread and see what happens


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

The 3 I have right now are:
Leo(4 year old ABCA Border Collie) was a rescue who cost us the gas money to go pick him up.

Brody(Pug/x we got the day he turned 8 weeks old) was from a female pug that my friend rescued.

Rhett(ABCA Border Collie I got at 10 weeks old from reputable breeder) *I* paid $300+shipping(I was able to pay that little for him since I also built the breeder a new website!:wink I plan on getting my next BC from her(or my friend who has 2 of Rhett's full sisters along with 3 other BCs!)

Family wise:

Beauregard(R.I.P. at 14 Lhasa) was 350 from a BYB(I was 9 and my parents found her from a newspaper....) But he was my heart dog and I truly wouldnt ever take back getting him!!

Bonnie(sister's now 15 yo Lhasa) was $100 from a man who's wife couldnt handle her and her sister at 6 months old who they had gotten together.

Hub(Dad's now 3 year old Frenchie) $1500 from, IMO, a BYB who I tried to convince them not to buy from! Thank god no health problems thus far!

Jazzmyn(Mum's Frenchie who is, right now, 2 weeks old and who she will be picking up at 8 weeks old) $1500, from a great breeder I found in Az! 


And last...and least
Ginger, in-law's min-pin/x...paid 350 for her to their youngest son's then GF...I am still POed about it cause she let them take her at 5 weeks old and she is a TERROR!!!


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

Lexi - shelter puppy - 75 dollars everything included (even worms)
Lucy - shelter puppy - 125 dollars everything included


----------



## Julee and Embyr (Jun 26, 2011)

Em cost me $250 (adopted from a shelter). Shadow was free (my dad rescued her from a bad situation with one of his clients).


----------



## lightning21 (Jun 27, 2011)

$500 Shih Tzu. Including shots.


----------



## Dekka (Mar 20, 2010)

tw1n said:


> Buying from any reputable breeder is going to cost a few thousand and usually involves traveling unless you're lucky enough to be located close to one.
> Your cheapest bet on getting a dog is adopting from a shelter or rescue. Anything from a breeder that's not expensive, is a bad idea.


This depends greatly on teh breed. JRTs even from the best breeders in the world are never a few thousand. Heck my puppies go for 750 with full lifetime health and temperament guarntees, lots of titles and health tests. I know of people who bought show quality pups (that went on to be champions) for less than a grand. I also know tonnes of scam breeders who get thousands. The trick is to know what to look for in a breeder, not how much money they are charging.


As to the OP. I tend to breed my own. So costs are hard  I will say Kat cost me a fortune. I bred Dekka to preserve the line, I wanted a girl. The best stud was far away, so lots of driving costs, stud fee... then she needed a c section, then one puppy needed an ear canal reconstuction and broke the end off his femur. Out of that litter of 3 I still have two (though Solo is now fine and if the right home comes by... if not he can stay).. So I figure if you deduct the one pup's sale fee.. Kat cost me over 3k LOL!


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Mine was from a show breeder (her dogs have generations of titles, and the line is very well known in the Giant Schnauzer world) -they normally go for 1200-1600 (females are sold with restricted registration you must spay them or unless you finish your dog to Championship). I bought mine with a fault (a large white spot) for 850-- but also asked the breeder if she had any pups for "special"-- note I have had sporadic contact with this breeder for some years now-- but she usually has a few pups she is willing to place to a good home for a lower price. Also I live in the area and was able to come pick up the pup...
Also this breeder like most others I think will place her retired bitches into good homes for a very nominal fee(actually I think it is free)-- but with a firm comittment to continue her diet (BARF) and have them spayed.
Her breeding females she retires at ages 4-5 years so they have plenty of loving years to give! Most good breeders will retire their females similarly....I think....


----------

